# First engagement shoot



## c3po99 (May 16, 2012)

Myself and another photographer (brother in law) are amateur photographers and we managed to land our first gig.  We are doing an engagement shoot.  I have some ideas where to shoot but i won't really know until i get out there prior to the shoot to scope the areas.  However i was wondering if any of you have any tips for myself and brother in law.  I'm currently working with a T3i with a body kit lens 18-55mm and a 55-250mm telephoto.  Brother in law could be getting us both Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8  but that's not definite.  

In any case i was wondering if anyone had any locations they used in the Fort Worth area.  Are there any permits we'll need for shooting?  Obviously government building are off limits but i didn't know if you needed a permit in general to shoot in fort worth.  If you could be specific in locations that would be greatly appreciated.  Again any tips, recommendations, advice is welcome!

Thanks guys!


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 16, 2012)

I would head out to some spots before the shoot even happens, that way when you get to the day of the shoot you have your spots picked and you can move from one to the other instead of standing there looking around not being sure where to go. I have been trying to have a plannned spot and then a backup spot in case something is going on.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 16, 2012)

The water gardens are always nice but commonly used. Dont really know a lot about the area. You should really consult your client regarding this and make them help you decide on a location, or at least a starting location. Downtown is always a fail safe. You can always find something decent in a metro area like some attractive staircases or a nice alcove. Plus downtown you can use things like street corner when hitting really shallow depth of field. I really like blurred out cityscape backgrounds. But get the client involved. The more they are involved the more likely they will be happy with the end product since they helped make more of the decisions.


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2012)

c3po99 said:


> Myself and another photographer (brother in law) are amateur photographers and we managed to land our first gig.


Excellent!



c3po99 said:


> We are doing an engagement shoot. I have some ideas where to shoot but i won't really know until i get out there prior to the shoot to scope the areas.


WRONG!!!  When you meet with the clients at the pre-shoot consultation to sign the contract and plan the shoot, you discuss locations (as well as poses, 'must-have' shots, etc).  If you are not intimately familiar with the area(s) in which you plan to shoot their session you go down there days ahead of time, at the time of the day the shoot will take place and scout it.  You look at the crowds, the type & direction of light, shadow, etc, you look for shade, backgrounds, and mentally begin to plan your shot list.



c3po99 said:


> However i was wondering if any of you have any tips for myself and brother in law. I'm currently working with a T3i with a body kit lens 18-55mm and a 55-250mm telephoto. Brother in law could be getting us both Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 but that's not definite.


The kit lenses aren't ideal, but they will do in a pinch.  What you need to focus on will be lighting.  How many off-camera lights and reflectors do you have?  What modifiers do you have available?  Almost any camera and lens will turn in a decent result IF the lighting is good, but if you wind up trying to shoot at high noon on a sunny day, even a D4 & 85 1.4 won't do much good.



c3po99 said:


> Are there any permits we'll need for shooting?


  This is YOUR job to research.  Once you've determined the locations in consultation with the clients, you contact local government offices, property-owners as appropriate and determine what the requirements are.  Make sure that if you do need permits you have your insurance and licensing information available, as many venues require them to be named as 'additional insured' in cases like this.  

That may sound discouraging but it is not meant to be.  I'm always happy to see people who want to getting work, but it's important to understand that there's a LOT more to the whole business than heading out to a local park and saying 'Stand there, put your arms around each other'!

Good luck!


----------



## gsgary (May 16, 2012)

Just shot the usual corny shots, like on the railway lines, 1 in focus 1 out of focus, holding hands showing the rings


----------



## LuckySe7en (May 16, 2012)

With the equipment you're using, you might wanna go some place with plenty of light.  I would say go to some nice park with plenty of greenery and have them interact as they usually would.  You, with the 250mm range, should stand back and shoot away.


----------



## Mike_E (May 16, 2012)

If your equipment is limited then you are going to have to put it in situations that show it in it's best light.

Pun intended.

You're going to need plenty of light (read that daylight) and you are going to need to shoot from either 20 minutes before sunrise to an hour and a half after OR an hour and a half before sunset to a half hour after.  If you don't have a tripod, spend the money on a $30 wally-world one if you have to but get one (you can bungee the legs together to use as a monopod if you have to also).

If there are going to be two of you then you should also have a 4'x6' 5-1.  You are absolutely going to need one if you miss the hour and a half deadline.  Not only is it a reflector, maybe more importantly it's a Deflector too.  You can't always get the shadow definition that you want by adding more light (under a tree or whatever obstructs the sun) but you usually can by subtracting.

Check this out Portrait Tips and Techniques » Blog Archive » NATURAL LIGHT &#8211; subtractive techniques


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2012)

50mm f/1.4 @ 1.4 the entire time with open shade.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

"......you go down there days ahead of time, at the time of the day the shoot will take place and scout it. You look at the crowds, the type & direction of light, shadow, etc, you look for shade, backgrounds, and mentally begin to plan your shot list."

Diz-actly! Do NOT show up there "cold" with paying clients. As a beginner or even intermediate photographer, if you do not KNOW a location, do not shoot there without scouting it first. After you have gained more experience (as in a LOT more) and have developed the ability to get shots reliably under demanding circumstances, consistently, then shooting at an unfamiliar location will be much less of a concern. But for the new shooter, and one who is not fully equipped for all types of contingencies, a shoot at a never-before-seen location is just a bad idea. Scouting gives you a good "feel" for what will be possible, what will be easy, and what might be exceedingly difficult or even impossible.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> 50mm f/1.4 @ 1.4 the entire time with open shade.



No....50mm f/1.4 at f/2.8 the entire time with open shade. White balance set to 6,800 degrees. _And a stick of Juicy Fruit gum being chewed while shooting!_


----------



## pgriz (May 16, 2012)

If you don't have the experience, in addition to what Derrel and others have already said, I'd suggest doing that scouting with some "extras" that could stand in for the happy couple, so that you could try out the different shot ideas and see if/where the background becomes intrusive, or the light just doesn't work, or...  whatever.  Treat it as if it was a paid shoot, then get back to the computer and go through the results.  If you end up with a good bunch of keepers, then you'll have less issues when the real event happens.  If not, you will need to correct your approach, and maybe even do a second run before the main event.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (May 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm f/1.4 @ 1.4 the entire time with open shade.
> ...



Cruel.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (May 16, 2012)

c3po99 said:


> Myself and another photographer (brother in law) are amateur photographers and we managed to land our first gig.  We are doing an engagement shoot.  I have some ideas where to shoot but i won't really know until i get out there prior to the shoot to scope the areas.  However i was wondering if any of you have any tips for myself and brother in law.  I'm currently working with a T3i with a body kit lens 18-55mm and a 55-250mm telephoto.  Brother in law could be getting us both Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8  but that's not definite.
> 
> In any case i was wondering if anyone had any locations they used in the Fort Worth area.  Are there any permits we'll need for shooting?  Obviously government building are off limits but i didn't know if you needed a permit in general to shoot in fort worth.  If you could be specific in locations that would be greatly appreciated.  Again any tips, recommendations, advice is welcome!
> 
> Thanks guys!



Shoot it for no charge, tell the couple it's for practice and then find a photographer who is willing to teach you a thing or two during the off-wedding season.


----------



## Tarayn (May 16, 2012)

I would say for the posing right a list down for all the important shots like up close clear portraits etc, that they are probably going to want to put up at the reception. Just try to photograph the couples love, everything doesn't have to be posed. Then if you have time get creative try some untraditional posing.


----------



## JulieAnderson (May 17, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I would head out to some spots before the shoot even happens, that way when you get to the day of the shoot you have your spots picked and you can move from one to the other instead of standing there looking around not being sure where to go. I have been trying to have a plannned spot and then a backup spot in case something is going on.



I'm totally agree with you. I haven't any experience of engagement shoot but its basic tip for a photographer that you should check the place before the day come.


----------



## bratkinson (May 17, 2012)

Take a nice long walk with them on the shoot.  Catch that 'special look' as they gaze into each others' eyes.  Sitting together, just talking...  or that crooked smile she does when...  Let them 'be themselves together'.  Catch -those- moments.  And if they want to do something crazy, get that, too!

And, oh yea...get a good number of 'posed' shots, in addition to the ring on her finger shots, etc, etc, etc.

Being young and crazy in love comes once in a lifetime.  You're there to capture for the future the memories of that special time for them.


----------

